# Do you sell on Amazon, Etsy, Ebay or any other market?



## ULTRAVULGAR (Nov 1, 2015)

Do you sell your shirts on other site around the net or just your business site? Just curious if I should take the time to make a good looking Amazon seller account right now. Thanks.


----------



## Sarcastik (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes. Sell anywhere you can


----------



## PBScott (Apr 13, 2009)

As was said above, sell everywhere you can. However, sites like Amazon and Ebay can ban you at any time, so best to concentrate mostly on your own website, and use them as a secondary means for sales.


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

I love third party market places. Just make sure you play by their rules otherwise you'll get closed down and perm banned.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

GeekMan said:


> I love third party market places. Just make sure you play by their rules otherwise you'll get closed down and perm banned.


Out of curiosity, what behaviors can get you bounced? Are they unreasonable? Fairly applied? Can you dispute their action?
Thanks.


----------

